# Portishead Radio II



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Another GKA youtube clip, 1985 HTV newsclip with Ernie Croskell station manager, from GKA's newsletter editor Larry Bennett who says there are more to follow.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs-NEO-bxVM


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Malcolm,

you beat me to it.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

That one hour makes all the difference Neville. Larry doing a great job to keep the memory alive.


----------

